# My New Baby Chuckwallas Set up



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i thought i would share some of what i have learned about chuckwallas. 

before getting my chucks there was a lot of reading involved and part luck. 

i had know about chuckwallas as they were being sold in a pet shop and i really liked the look of them. 
this prompted me to have a read up about them and the more i read the more i liked them. 

at the time i was planning on getting a bearded dragon so i had been doing research on them aswell and had bought a viv and started collecting bits for it. 

then i see an advert for chuckwallas for sale by a private breeder... saw the pictures and then well... that was it, i fell in love and just had to have them. 

so contacted the breeder and she held on to them for me while i set up the viv. 

i was supposed to collect one of the two she had remaining and well.... i ended up with both - no surprise there! 

these pictures of the set up were taken before i got the chucks home. there has been quite a few modifications since then as i quickly realised specific needs of my chucks. 

<a href="Chuckwalla Viv pictures by emiwaller - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc432/emiwaller/Chuckwalla Viv/IMG00090-20110603-0657.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Chuckwalla Viv pictures by emiwaller - Photobucket

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1211.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fcc432%2Femiwaller%2FChuckwalla%2520Viv%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="Login to your Photobucket.com account" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="Chuckwalla Viv pictures by emiwaller - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


these are some sources i would strongly reccomend to anyone thinking about getting a chuckwalla. 

Sauromalus ater

Jos Wider World |

Food Information Chart

Calciumhosphorus Ratios Explained - Diet Advice included - The Guinea Pig Forum

Fact Vs. Fiction

https://ojs.lib.byu.edu/ojs/index.php/wnan/article/viewFile/1246/1103

http://www.suncharmers.com/files/Montanucci_chuckwalla_care.pdf

Innovative Ectotherms: Chuckwalla Care

Reptile Lighting Information

Mega-Ray HP - 60 Watt Heat Projector - ReptileUV

Shelled Warriors


----------

